# 21 Signs You’re a Cocky Photographer



## nerwin

I just read this and I have to admit, I laughed. It was pretty silly. Worth a read, it might put a smile on your face. 

https://petapixel.com/2017/06/21/things-make-photographers-cocky/


----------



## Dave442

Just returned from a remote region with no communications and in reading the article I did laugh at some points. It does have me thinking though about where I might have stored my scarves.


----------



## nerwin

Dave442 said:


> Just returned from a remote region with no communications and in reading the article I did laugh at some points. It does have me thinking though about where I might have stored my scarves.



Haha, it got me thinking a little too. Maybe I can get cocky when shooting and I'm not even knowing it. Oh well.


----------



## SquarePeg

Sorry, no time to read this now, have to iron my flak jacket for my upcoming backpacking trip to a remote village where they have never seen fire.


----------



## Gary A.

I'll loan you one of my scarves.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, I'm guilty as charged.  I got nailed on three: #9, #14 and #18.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Okay, I'm guilty as charged.  I got nailed on three: #9, #14 and #18.



Dammit now I have to read it.


----------



## table1349

#9 snags a few people here on the forum.....
*#9.* Having your bio picture where you are posing with your camera in action shot or non-action, still cocky.


----------



## nerwin

gryphonslair99 said:


> #9 snags a few people here on the forum.....
> *#9.* Having your bio picture where you are posing with your camera in action shot or non-action, still cocky.



I use to take selfies with me posing with my camera but I don't do that anymore. I suppose it's just a phase but I don't hold it against anyone who wants one for a profile picture. I understand it and in my opinion doesn't make them cocky. Unless it's a $40k Hassleblad, then they're just showing off. "Hey look at me, I have a Hassleblad, I'm better than you!". - Not saying Hassleblad shooters are saying that.


----------



## table1349

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #9 snags a few people here on the forum.....
> *#9.* Having your bio picture where you are posing with your camera in action shot or non-action, still cocky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to take selfies with me posing with my camera but I don't do that anymore. I suppose it's just a phase but I don't hold it against anyone who wants one for a profile picture. I understand it and in my opinion doesn't make them cocky. Unless it's a $40k Hassleblad, then they're just showing off. "Hey look at me, I have a Hassleblad, I'm better than you!". - Not saying Hassleblad shooters are saying that.
Click to expand...

Please never get interrogated by the police.  They love the ones that confess to things they haven't been asked about.  It makes the months statistics for case clearance look really good.


----------



## nerwin

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #9 snags a few people here on the forum.....
> *#9.* Having your bio picture where you are posing with your camera in action shot or non-action, still cocky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to take selfies with me posing with my camera but I don't do that anymore. I suppose it's just a phase but I don't hold it against anyone who wants one for a profile picture. I understand it and in my opinion doesn't make them cocky. Unless it's a $40k Hassleblad, then they're just showing off. "Hey look at me, I have a Hassleblad, I'm better than you!". - Not saying Hassleblad shooters are saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please never get interrogated by the police.  They love the ones that confess to things they haven't been asked about.  It makes the months statistics for case clearance look really good.
Click to expand...


Whatever. I'm not going to bother you ever again. I know you don't like me and that's fine. I know I'm not as smart as you but you don't have to make other people feel stupid. You are basically the definition of a troll. I'm tired of the crap from you.


----------



## table1349

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #9 snags a few people here on the forum.....
> *#9.* Having your bio picture where you are posing with your camera in action shot or non-action, still cocky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to take selfies with me posing with my camera but I don't do that anymore. I suppose it's just a phase but I don't hold it against anyone who wants one for a profile picture. I understand it and in my opinion doesn't make them cocky. Unless it's a $40k Hassleblad, then they're just showing off. "Hey look at me, I have a Hassleblad, I'm better than you!". - Not saying Hassleblad shooters are saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please never get interrogated by the police.  They love the ones that confess to things they haven't been asked about.  It makes the months statistics for case clearance look really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. I'm not going to bother you ever again. I know you don't like me and that's fine. I know I'm not as smart as you but you don't have to make other people feel stupid. You are basically the definition of a troll. I'm tired of the crap from you.
Click to expand...

I'm just waiting for Derrel to either drop in and comment on this one or change his long standing Avitar.   I found the whole article to be quite funny.


----------



## chuasam

I do #5 but that's to encourage the client that he or she is nailing it. I also use gaffer tape so i dont trigger the pop up flash accidentally 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

chuasam said:


> I do #5 but that's to encourage the client that he or she is nailing it.


You are a cheeky one aren't you?


chuasam said:


> I also use gaffer tape so i dont trigger the pop up flash accidentally
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Gorilla Glue would solve that problem with out looking so Cocky.  Of course you would never be able to use the pop up flash again. 

I have to admit I have used the word Golden Hour on more than one occasion.


----------



## pendennis

Folks, things haven't changed a bit since the film era, especially in the 60's and 70's.

Then -

The real badge of a hot shot photographer, was having several aluminum film cans taped to your neck strap.
Also, having two or three Nikon/Nikormat SLR's, along with a Leica M3 around your neck, banging against each other.
Insuring that your black Nikon F Photomic had sufficient rub marks, so the brassing showed.

Wearing a converted army field jacket as a photo jacket. (Yes, they do work, and I still wear one when it's colder.)
Wearing a Viet Nam era jungle hat, with film canisters in the hat band loops.
Wearing a pair of American Optical or Ray Ban aviation sunglasses with badly scratched frames and lenses (Don't worry that you can't see anything after 4:00PM)

Insuring that your lenses had the requisite nicks (especially filter rings).
Having a Weston Master III light meter lanyard looped through your epaulets.

Insuring that everyone knew that your Tri-X was exposed at 1200-1600 because you didn't have nearly enough light in the jungle (back alley, housing project hallway, etc.).

See Dennis Hopper in "Apocalypse Now", for the perfect image.


----------



## nerwin

pendennis said:


> Folks, things haven't changed a bit since the film era, especially in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Then -
> 
> The real badge of a hot shot photographer, was having several aluminum film cans taped to your neck strap.
> Also, having two or three Nikon/Nikormat SLR's, along with a Leica M3 around your neck, banging against each other.
> Insuring that your black Nikon F Photomic had sufficient rub marks, so the brassing showed.
> 
> Wearing a converted army field jacket as a photo jacket. (Yes, they do work, and I still wear on when it's colder.)
> Wearing a Viet Nam era jungle hat, with film canisters in the hat band loops.
> Wearing a pair of American Optical or Ray Ban aviation sunglasses with badly scratched frames and lenses (Don't worry that you can't see anything after 4:00PM)
> 
> Insuring that your lenses had the requisite nicks (especially filter rings).
> Having a Weston Master III light meter lanyard looped through your epaulets.
> 
> Insuring that everyone knew that your Tri-X was exposed at 1200-1600 because you didn't have nearly enough light in the jungle (back alley, housing project hallway, etc.).
> 
> See Dennis Hopper in "Apocalypse Now", for the perfect image.



People today put padding around their cameras so they don't get scratched or marked up and use white gloves so they don't get skin oil on the camera so it doesn't hurt the resale value. Okay..okay..I maybe exaggerating.

But seriously, if I'm selling a lens or something on eBay, my goodness...I must tell them about EVERY minute scratch or mark there is, even on the lens hood. Otherwise, I'll get complaints. Yeah...it's happened before. I forgot about a scratch on the inside of a lens hood and got yelled at.


----------



## jpross123

nerwin said:


> But seriously, if I'm selling a lens or something on eBay, my goodness...I must tell them about EVERY minute scratch or mark there is, even on the lens hood. Otherwise, I'll get complaints. Yeah...it's happened before. I forgot about a scratch on the inside of a lens hood and got yelled at.



I was selling a 24-120 f4 lens on Amazon, and it was in perfect condition. The guy on amazon requested that it be sent back because it had a scratch on the lens. Being puzzled, I of course had to accept the refund and he sent it back to me. 

Upon opening the package, I looked at the lens and there was a little smudge that looked like a scratch on the lens and I removed it with a lens cleaning cloth and it looked like new again....I was like really??


----------



## Derrel

I thought this was was misclassified as cocky, when it really is douchey behavior...

" #10. Unsolicited singing and acoustic guitar playing at parties, bars, café’s, get togethers, etc."


----------



## Derrel

I got a laugh at the so-called cocky behavior of 20-somethings who will ,"wear a vintage film camera" especially in light of the photo that illustrated the article; the young man in a leather jacket, wearing his necklace of a Nikon F2 with an el-cheapo 50mm on the camera...a Series E, or perhaps the ultimate cheap knock-off, the _re-skinned_ "Nikkor" 50mm f/1.8 pancake that's the old Series E with a new nameplate on it! Soooooo un-cool!

My gawd...if one wants to wear a camera necklace, let's NOT mix lens and body eras!!


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> I thought this was was misclassified as cocky, when it really is douchey behavior...
> 
> " #10. Unsolicited singing and acoustic guitar playing at parties, bars, café’s, get togethers, etc."



Yup. This one in particular has nothing to do with photographers. Really, I'd say the entire list describes the douchey photog, not a cocky one. And I got to the end of the article with a clear sense of the author's own douchiness. 

He also misnumbered. There were two #17s. So there were really 22 items in the list. And the numbers were bolded through the first #17, and then they weren't for the rest of the list.


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> He also misnumbered. There were two #17s. So there were really 22 items in the list. And the numbers were bolded through the first #17, and then they weren't for the rest of the list.



English Teacher much?


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also misnumbered. There were two #17s. So there were really 22 items in the list. And the numbers were bolded through the first #17, and then they weren't for the rest of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Teacher much?
Click to expand...


I'm a modest photographer but a cocky English teacher


----------



## vintagesnaps

The author's own douchiness, that's a good one! lol and how it is often enough anymore w/PP. I've dragged around old beat up cameras and used them til they literally fell apart. I only act cocky if that's what it takes to blend into the background at an event... jk (I really keep my smart ass comments in my head when I've been shooting a game or event, or at least mumble under my breath...)


----------



## Gary A.

pendennis said:


> Folks, things haven't changed a bit since the film era, especially in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Then -
> 
> The real badge of a hot shot photographer, was having several aluminum film cans taped to your neck strap.
> Also, having two or three Nikon/Nikormat SLR's, along with a Leica M3 around your neck, banging against each other.
> Insuring that your black Nikon F Photomic had sufficient rub marks, so the brassing showed.
> 
> Wearing a converted army field jacket as a photo jacket. (Yes, they do work, and I still wear one when it's colder.)
> Wearing a Viet Nam era jungle hat, with film canisters in the hat band loops.
> Wearing a pair of American Optical or Ray Ban aviation sunglasses with badly scratched frames and lenses (Don't worry that you can't see anything after 4:00PM)
> 
> Insuring that your lenses had the requisite nicks (especially filter rings).
> Having a Weston Master III light meter lanyard looped through your epaulets.
> 
> Insuring that everyone knew that your Tri-X was exposed at 1200-1600 because you didn't have nearly enough light in the jungle (back alley, housing project hallway, etc.).
> 
> See Dennis Hopper in "Apocalypse Now", for the perfect image.


The Apocalypse Now photog was based upon Tim  Page. Page, a freelancer, was a living legend in Vietnam. What he lacked in photographic skill he more than up with enthusiasm. Page wore scarves.


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> \My gawd...if one wants to wear a camera necklace, let's NOT mix lens and body eras!!


. . .  and beside me is a D750 with an A-IS 105mm f/4 Micro Nikkor (made about 1982); put me on the list.


----------



## nerwin

snowbear said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> \My gawd...if one wants to wear a camera necklace, let's NOT mix lens and body eras!!
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  and beside me is a D750 with an A-IS 105mm f/4 Micro Nikkor (made about 1982); put me on the list.
Click to expand...


AIS lenses are awesome. I'm worried if I buy one, I'll end up having 10.


----------

